# how tall is everyone?



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Since we have a thread going on peoples ages, I was wondering how tall everyone is?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

6 feet even


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

6'2


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

5' 8"


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

3'4"...... ok not really, i am 6'2"


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2003)

6'1"


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

5 feet 7 :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

5"8...... 5"9 around there lol


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

7 foot


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

6'3"


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

im 6'1"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

5'5"


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

5'10"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

6'4"


----------



## PiranhaRyan (Oct 28, 2003)

pamonster said:


> 6 feet even


 Me too.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

damn... is there some correlation between height and keeping piranha. a lot of tall people on p-fury


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

5'10


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

6ft even


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

newportman said:


> 7 foot


 WOAH! heh..

neways im around 6' 1"


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

6'6" and still growing.....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

:sad: 5'9''


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NIKE said:


> :sad: 5'9''


 Same!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

almost 6'7"


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

6' 4"


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wow u guys are all tall compared to me.. if u seen pics of me, you can see i'm short
i'm 5'7 
shouldn't have lifted weights early on


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

im around 5ft 6 or 5ft 7,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

boxer said:


> wow u guys are all tall compared to me.. if u seen pics of me, you can see i'm short
> i'm 5'7
> shouldn't have lifted weights early on


 I lifted early and I'm almost 6'7" I think that's just a myth like if you drink coffee it will stunt your growth.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

5'10" and still growing my dad and brothers are all 6'2"


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

5'6


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Kory said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > wow u guys are all tall compared to me.. if u seen pics of me, you can see i'm short
> ...


 I drink a lot of coffee and have experienced massive growth.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

everyone is tall so i guess i would have to look up :laugh:

im only 5 ft 2 in so i must be the shortest


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am second shortest


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

5 ft 7


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

5'9"


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

6'4"


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

6 even


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

5'7 and im done growing :laugh:. probley from cigaretts and trees.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

five-eleven


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

6 foot 2 of man muscle


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

6'2"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1 meter 95 centimeters (metric here - if you wanna know how much it is in feet/inches, get a calculator: I'm too lazy...







)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 1 meter 95 centimeters (metric here - if you wanna know how much it is in feet/inches, get a calculator: I'm too lazy...:rasp: )


 I thought with you we calculated 5'10 or 5'11...wasnt it?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

6'2" :smile:


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 1 meter 95 centimeters (metric here - if you wanna know how much it is in feet/inches, get a calculator: I'm too lazy...:rasp: )


 I am 1,87 meters i haven't try to convert it in feet-inches...????

Jim


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

6 feet, 4 inches.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

5' 11''
i still dont use metric euro crap even though i live there
dixon


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

6' 2"


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm the same height as Ms Nat


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

5' 10"


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

5' 7".


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

10'6"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

5'10"

I was 5'11", but I took my shoes off


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

6'1" 225 I'm pure chocolate.

6'3" really.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

5'6

Damnit people ... I'd be like a dwarf or hobbit compared to you guys!!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> 10'6"


 you from NBA?


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I am 1.97 metres and also to lazy like my fellow dutch-man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

6 feet even.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I lied, i'm 5 11 and 1/2.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hey, no worries, I'm only 5'


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

6'3"


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

5'7







and done growing. Probley stunted my growth from smoking.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

6'0


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

5'10"!!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

6'3"


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im 5'10" and my dick is 7"


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

5'9"


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

6-5


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

5' 5" and a shitload of you guys are tall, youd make a great meal for Ps


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

ICe EleMenT9 said:


> a shitload of you guys are tall


 so when can we start the p-fury basketball team







seems like half the guys who posted on this thread are 6' or taller... scary


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

6'2"


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Everyone is so tall i am only 5'3.........


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> ICe EleMenT9 said:
> 
> 
> > a shitload of you guys are tall
> ...


 but if you havent seen the member gallery, theres a lot of white people..Not good for basketball


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

5'2.5" smoke and drink coffee but I come from a long line of short woman.


----------



## Terror_In_Side (Dec 16, 2003)

> a shitload of you guys are tall
> 
> so when can we start the p-fury basketball team seems like half the guys who posted on this thread are 6' or taller... scary
> 
> but if you havent seen the member gallery, theres a lot of white people..Not good for basketball


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

5-11


----------

